# I Think My Battery Is Dying



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! The computers in most modern cars are pretty sensitive to low voltage. I'd imagine once the battery is replaced and proper voltage is supplied, things should return to normal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You could need a new battery. You may also be seeing the results of a bad negative battery cable. Have your battery load tested - static testing may not show a bad battery.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChevyTony said:


> I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ. Today I was parked for a while when I was out and about. When I went to start the car, the engine would not crank. I called my brother, and he and his wife came and gave me a jump start that got the engine running again, but the on board computer seems to be messed up. I keep getting a "low fuel" warning when in reality I gassed my car up only yesterday. My lights work, along with my signals, but my dashboard does not indicate when I am using my signals (i.e. not green arrows display).
> 
> I think my battery is dying. If I get a new one, will my on board computer sync back up?


Hello ChevyTony,

Looks like you got some great suggestions here! We are not trained technicians but if you'd like to visit a certified Chevrolet dealership about this, we'd be happy to facilitate the process. We're available via private message and only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward. We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused and hope you enjoy the rest of your night. 

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

